# Dish's ViP622 HD DVR



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

There is a USB installed on the back of the unit. 

Does anyone know if you can transfer the saved content to a PC? 
I know you can install an external harddrive to add more storage space to the unit.
I also know you can transfer content to their "PocketDish" portable units.
What I don't know is if you could connect a laptop and transfer the saved shows still. 

JCD


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't think so. As soon as a compatible hard drive is connected it has to be formatted before the unit will work. There is also an activation fee to use the USB feature. Maybe you can "off load" to an external hard drive and then to a computer if the computer recognizes the hard drive. 

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/external_hd/ExternalHDDStorage.pdf


----------

